# Easter 2020



## atomicsmoke (Apr 18, 2020)

Already started with the lamb head for a teaser-already in the pressure cooker.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Easter eggs are ready.

Two lambshanks waiting their turn at the stove.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 18, 2020)

Lamb rack to be stuffed


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 18, 2020)

Stuffed lamb done


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 18, 2020)

Details? The rack looks great ( but what’s in it) and those shanks,,,,,, ?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 18, 2020)

The rack is stuffed with duck organs, boiled eggs and a bunch of green onions and parsley. Traditionally is stuffed with lamb organs (actually traditionally the whole forequarter is stuffed) but my family doesnt like lamb much.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 18, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> That would be interesting!





atomicsmoke said:


> View attachment 440848


Now that, is just gorgeous!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 19, 2020)

Atomic....   Is that a 20 braid challah ???    Awesome bread...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 19, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Atomic....   Is that a 20 braid challah ???    Awesome bread...


Only 3 braid Dave. Miight bt be hard to tell: it goes around, then a cross in the middle.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 19, 2020)

King Arthur had a live U-Tube on braiding challah a couple days ago...   The baker spoke of a 20 braid, in a circle, he made during the holidays to put in his window to boost sales...  I've eaten a LOT of challah with honey over the years....   What a great bread....  Never made it...  only eaten it....
I s'pose  I ought to give it a try....    Heck, I've failed at every other type of bread...  What's one more...
I've looked for his 20 braid...  I'm guessing he kept it a secret as I can't find it...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 19, 2020)

Soup made from the lamb head


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 19, 2020)

Shanks


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 19, 2020)

atomicsmoke said:


> Shanks
> View attachment 441316


The soup looks amazing. Tell me about the prep and process on those shanks. Thanks


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 20, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> The soup looks amazing. Tell me about the prep and process on those shanks. Thanks


I browned the shanks in a frying pan then cooked them in the slow cooker for 8h on low with chopped onion, carrot, celery, thyme, bay leaf, broth and red wine.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 20, 2020)

Last lamb meal for Easter 2020: brains






(Well i still have 3/4 pot of soup)


----------

